# Why you don't fire an RPG from a road.



## Eagledriver (Mar 27, 2005)

Why it's not a good idea to fire an RPG from a road.

WARNING!!!! Very graphic!


----------



## Bombardier (Mar 27, 2005)

Wheres the link Eagle old chum


----------



## Eagledriver (Mar 27, 2005)

Why it's not a good idea to fire an RPG from a road.

WARNING!!!!!! Very graphic!

Click on the link and go to "Why it's not a good idea to fire an RPG from a road."

http://www.webmutants.com/strategypage/rpg_attack.wmv


----------



## Eagledriver (Mar 27, 2005)

There ya go, Andy. I finally got it to work. uzi, uzi,


----------



## Bombardier (Mar 27, 2005)

Nasty ! uzi,


----------



## Drone_pilot (Mar 27, 2005)

just what the little toe-rag deserved.


----------



## Bombardier (Mar 27, 2005)

Drone_pilot said:
			
		

> just what the little toe-rag deserved.


 
Agreed


----------



## rotorwash (Mar 27, 2005)

I bet the guy taking the picture has another story to tell.


----------



## Zofo (Apr 23, 2005)

Beats the f*ck out of listening to Allah U akhbar all the time on these videos. Target will fall when hit!

10/10 - never seen a fig. 11 go down that quickly!


----------

